# Odd Sized Bathroom Vanity



## cbiscuit9 (Jul 26, 2016)

We are starting to talk about redoing our bathroom.  At first we were planning to stain the existing vanity and replace the white tiled top with a mosaic tile.  As we have talked more about the rest of the bathroom, I'm realizing that if we totally redo the shower and replace the existing tub with a freestanding tub, updating the existing vanity might not cut it.  Although we did just gel stain our kitchen cabinets, and were surprised with how nicely it came out.  Looks like a brand new kitchen!

Problem is that our existing builder-grade vanity appears to be a few pieces put together.  It's double sink, and we would like to keep that.  The vanity measures 69-70 inches wide, and I'm not finding any online I like that would fit.  There's wall on both sides, one side is to the toilet room and the other is to the closet.  I'm wondering if there are any relatively easy ways to get a standard sized vanity in there (72" but cutting out some drywall would be my first thought?).


----------



## nealtw (Jul 26, 2016)

Have you googled for custom cabinets in your area, here they often get close to what you can order from big box stores but they are made to fit.
Some times you can just change some of the front of a vanity and add some bits and make them look totally different.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 30, 2016)

If the end of the countertop is going to be buried up against a wall, why not cut the countertop to fit? You need a sharp blade and cut so the blade does not chip the top surface.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 31, 2016)

You have 2 issues. 1 being the width of the vanity and the other the width of the top.  Consider that instead of trying to fit a 72" vanity, look at using the next size smaller, say 60".  You can have a top to fit to any length you want, and in the extra space between the end of the 60" base and the wall, just create some shelves for towels or TP.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 31, 2016)

1st, are you happy with the general composition of the drawers and doors in the existing cabinet, or, what would you change?

Cutting the drywall gains you an inch, not 2 or 3.

There are several, bag-n-box, off the shelf, cabinet configurations, and end fillers to fit your space.

Or a custom cabinet, which will come with a 1/2" scribe on both ends to compensate for any wall irregularities.


----------



## jaybarr (Aug 18, 2016)

Have you tried searching online? I once bought a vanity mirror from better living dispenser when I was having my bathroom remodeled.


----------



## doechsli (Aug 26, 2016)

I had a very oddly configured bathroom and my contractor built my vanity to fit the space.  It worked out beautifully and was only slightly more expensive than a "stock" vanity.  We were doing a granite top regardless so a custom size for the top was not an issue.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Aug 27, 2016)

I've cut a few cabinets down before, but it's not something recommended for those without upper-level carpentry experience. Your best bet will be either new custom cabinets or a selection of standard cabinets put together. Those come in 'standard' widths but the 'big box' stores don't carry all those sizes and might not even be able to get them. Which ones work will be limited by your sink layout (can't put drawers where the sink goes) but with a new top those can be moved a little rather easily. And that kind of cabinetwork is within the mid-to-advanced DIY realm.

The 'big-box stores offer a free basic cabinet design service, which I've made use of a few times just to get the line drawings to show a customer. Give them a try to see what they have to offer. 

Phil


----------



## renoauction (Sep 5, 2016)

Actually ikea have a large range of cabinetry and sinks that may just fit. Got some shelving in the bathroom and works well.


----------

